

Facebook Spells Its Name with IPV6 Address - PebblesHD
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/08/facebook_casts_a_hex_on_dns/

======
chiph
Clever, but will likely result in lawsuits over randomly assigned IP addresses
which just happen to spell prominent trademark holder names. So, a "funny
once" joke.

~~~
PebblesHD
I'm actually curious given the massive range of possible IPv6 addresses
whether this will ever be an issue? Would the chance of randomly getting
anything resembling a trademark not be so low that it is a non-issue?

------
lawnchair_larry
This isn't news

~~~
microcolonel
This was the first phrase that came to my mind.

